# Brewster Yard Haunt 2010 Sneek Peek (video)



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey all, I've been busy building some new props for my graveyard, I spent about $100 dollars on foam, skulls, motors, parts and paints. I have 6 new tombstones and 2 new animated deer motor props including a tombstone peeper and a one-armed grave grabber. 
Hope you enjoy!
*see the video here:* http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/2010_props.html


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

dude those are so cool and I am so far behind makes me sick

-pb


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I wish I was that good!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool. Some really nice additions.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd love to see how you did the grave grabber movement with the head motion


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a great set of tombstones. The one with the ground breaker in front is my favorite. Any chance you can post a how-to for that one?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

So COOL!!! I love the grave grabber. I want something like that this year in my graveyard. Great talent!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Well thanks everyone, I should have known to do a how-to for the grabber, I will have one ready for you all hopefully in a few days. The big tombstone is just some white foam packing from a new sink I had delivered, (it was tomb stone shaped to begin with) and some other packing that a friend saved for me... Those deer motors are a wonder! Not only are they cheap, they reverse when the movement is impeded! Look for them as "buck motor".


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very Nice! I like the peeper and I love the reaching corpse, very realistic movement!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

wow! the head movement on the one-armed grave grabber is awesome!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice! great stones and attention to detail. Looking forward to the How to


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Fantastic stones. I'm looking forward to you 2010 haunt video.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

In case you haven't seen my other forum post, I made a how-to for the grave grabber, please see the full plan and parts list here: http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/the_one-armed_grave_grabber.html


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking great! I really like your grave grabber - thanks for the how-to!


----------

